# 3. Wiesbadener Bike Marathon 5-6.7.2014



## Stevens96 (4. Juni 2014)

Servus Radsportfreunde,

Schon mitbekommen...? Diese Jahr findet die dritte Auflage des Wiesbadener Bike Marathons statt. Außerdem gibt es noch einen *Trailrun,* *Kidsrace* und ein *Testival*!!! Top Event, Top Trails und eine Weltklasse Location. Wiesbaden bietet diese Jahr alles was ein Top Event bieten soll. Da muss man dabei sein!

Ist auch noch jemand von euch dabei?
*Wir sehen uns am 5.7.14 auf dem Testival und am 6.7.14 beim Rennen. *

Beste Grüße Tim


----------



## Lil Br4k3r (4. Juni 2014)

Ich bin letztes Jahr auch das erste Mal beim Wiesbaden Bike Marathon gestartet und ich muss sagen, dass es mir wirklich gut gefallen hat. Deswegen plane ich auch in diesem Jahr wieder bei diesem Rennen, gerade wegen den knackigen Anstiegen und nicht zu wenigen Trails, zu starten 

Gibt es den auch dieses Jahr wieder ein Duschtruck ? Oder wo sind die Duschen auf der Platte ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (4. Juni 2014)

Solch ein Event in der 'Kurstadt' Wiesbaden aufzuziehen, bedarf nerven wie Drahtseil! Deshalb ziehe ich vorab meinen imaginären Hut vor dem Orga-team rund um Wiemotion und allen Beteiligten.   
Dieses Jahr freuen wir uns auch zum ersten mal mit als Aussteller teilnehmen zu dürfen.  
Es könnte keine schönere location geben ! 
Jetzt sollte uns nur noch der Wettergott positiv gestimmt sein ;-)


----------



## Wiesibada (5. Juni 2014)

Die Platte ist auf jeden Fall eine richtig geile Location. Und die "Bergankunft" am Kellerskopf ist was ganz Besonderes, ich glaube, ich bin noch nie bei einem Marathon so einen krassen Anstieg hochgefahren  Wird eine richtig gute Rennathomsphäre da oben! Hat das Zeug zu einem echten Klassiker!


----------



## Blut Svente (5. Juni 2014)

Die Probleme mit der Zeitnahme habt ihr dieses Jahr bestimmt im Griff!?


----------



## Wiesibada (5. Juni 2014)

Das macht dieses Jahr BR Timing


----------



## Alex 68 (13. Juni 2014)

Kreative Wiesbaden Marathon Teilnehmer aufgepasst! Wie auch schon im letzten Jahr starten wir auch 2014 ab sofort unser Sommerspecial! 

Bei unserem Sommerspecial schnappt ihr euch einfach ein Handy oder eine Kamera, macht ein cooles Bild, auf dem das Poster, Tshirt oder der Flyer von unserer Veranstaltung zu sehen ist, postet dieses Bild auf unserer Face Book Seite Wiesbaden-Bike-Marathon und gewinnt einen Freistart bei unserem Rennen. Lasst eurer Kreativität freien Lauf, denn je cooler und weiter die Location oder der Bike Shop entfernt ist, desto besser ist es. Bitte beachtet aber,dass es nicht überall erlaubt ist Plakate aufzuhängen! 

Wer noch Flyer oder Plakate braucht, kann diese einfach in Wiesbaden bei City Bike oder bei All Mountains abholen, wem dies zu viel Aufwand ist, der benutzt unsere Flyer oder auch unsere Homepage,auf einem Laptop im Hintergrund, um diese in Szene setzen.

Bis zum 29.06. stellen wir euch eine Auswahl der 10 besten Bilder in einer Galerie auf Face Book zusammen, aus denen ihr den Gewinner auswählen könnt.

Wir freuen uns auf eure Posts!


----------



## Brodie_Expresso (13. Juni 2014)

Info&Ausschreibung
http://www.wiesbadenbikemarathon.de/

Anmeldung:
http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/10021/459


----------



## Sascha_87 (15. Juni 2014)

Wie ist die Strecke? Waldautobahn? Trails vorhanden? Reifenwahl? Top10 angestrebt


----------



## knartzt (16. Juni 2014)

Die strebe ich auch immer an. ;-)

Das Gebiet rund um Wiesbaden ist trailmäßig eher leicht zu fahren, viel Waldautobahn und bei trockenem Wetter dementsprechend mit einem kleinstolligem Reifen gut zu fahren.

Grüße


----------



## Micha-L (16. Juni 2014)

Gute Werbung auf der Platte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (16. Juni 2014)

Wird es noch Infos geben, wo sich das Zuschauen besonders lohnt? Zum Beispiel die "Bergankunft" (ist da wirklich das Ziel?) am Kellerskopf ist sicher top.


----------



## schoeppi (17. Juni 2014)

Nun, da es auf der Platte losgeht ist die Bergankunft wohl auch wieder die Platte.

@sascha87: so wie knartzt schon sagt, die Trails sind eher schnell, also RaceKing v/h geht ohne Probleme. Fahre ich dort ganzjährig.

Lustig finde ich aber Wiesbaden als "Weltklasse-Location" zu bezeichnen. 

Vielmehr gehe ich davon aus, dass wieder Fußgänger auf der Strecke unterwegs sind die
sich darüber beschweren das so schnell gefahren wird.
Es gibt wohl kaum ein affektierteres, arroganteres Volk wie die Wiesbadener.

Stefan_H hat da völlig recht, die Organisatoren leisten wirklich gewaltiges bei diesem Umfeld.


----------



## Micha-L (17. Juni 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> so wie knartzt schon sagt, die Trails sind eher schnell, also RaceKing v/h geht ohne Probleme. Fahre ich dort ganzjährig.




Das Experiment habe ich dieses Frühjahr am Hardtail gemacht. Die Kombination funktioniert in den Wiesbadener Hauswäldern bei Trockenheit hervorragend.

Ist der Trail allerdings nass (und aufgeweicht) setzt der RaceKing sich schnell zu und verliert jeglichen Grip. Bei solchen Verhältnissen vielleicht vorne lieber einen X-King aufziehen. Habe ich jetzt nach der letzten Bodenprobe auch gemacht. ;-)


----------



## schoeppi (17. Juni 2014)

Bodenprobe mach ich heute abend wieder. 

Es sind ja auch noch ein paar Tage hin, schaun wir mal wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.


----------



## Sascha_87 (17. Juni 2014)

Gut, fahre vorn xking 2.2 rs und hinte ff 2.0 beide mit milch. Bis jetzt kein Platten bei ca. 500km mit 2Rennen, geht ab wie Sau


----------



## schoeppi (17. Juni 2014)

Was issen ff?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha_87 (17. Juni 2014)

Furious Fred


----------



## schoeppi (17. Juni 2014)

Ach. Ich dachte den fährt keiner mehr seitdem es den Thunder Burt gibt? 
Und wieso kein RK hinten? Der ist auch schneller, hat mehr Grip und Dämpfung.


----------



## Sascha_87 (17. Juni 2014)

Bin schon fast alles gefahren...der FF geht halt irgendwie immernoch am besten  aber viel Grip hat man damit nicht das stimmt...


----------



## guenththo (20. Juni 2014)

Also mim RK hast mehr als genug Grip bei trockenen Verhältnissen. 
@schoeppi: Das Bad Homburger Volk ist noch viel arroganter glaub mir


----------



## woersdorfer (20. Juni 2014)

Auf der Webseite gibt es leider noch keine Info bzgl. des KidsRace. Kommt da noch was?


----------



## schoeppi (20. Juni 2014)

Doch, gibts.
Kenn mich da aber ganz gut aus, was willst du wissen?


----------



## woersdorfer (20. Juni 2014)

Wie ist es denn in der Klasse U9 - Distanz oder Renndauer?


----------



## crash_bumm_bang (21. Juni 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Vielmehr gehe ich davon aus, dass wieder Fußgänger auf der Strecke unterwegs sind die
> sich darüber beschweren das so schnell gefahren wird.
> Es gibt wohl kaum ein affektierteres, arroganteres Volk wie die Wiesbadener.



...dann komm erst mal zu mir nach Heidelberg  egal, Wiesbaden fahr ich mit


----------



## schoeppi (21. Juni 2014)

@woersdorfer : die U9 startet um 14.35 Uhr
Rechne mal mit etwa 10 Min. Renndauer maximal, Distanz irgendwo zwischen 1.5 und 3km.

Hast du Junge oder Mädchen am Start?
Seid ihr schon mal gefahren beim Rhein-Main Cup?


----------



## woersdorfer (21. Juni 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> @woersdorfer : die U9 startet um 14.35 Uhr
> Rechne mal mit etwa 10 Min. Renndauer maximal, Distanz irgendwo zwischen 1.5 und 3km.
> 
> Hast du Junge oder Mädchen am Start?
> Seid ihr schon mal gefahren beim Rhein-Main Cup?



Mein Kleiner wird demnächst 7 Jahre. Er ist heute das erste Mal ein Rennen gefahren. In Rhens war es nur 1 KM, allerdings mit einer kleinen Abfahrt. So etwas kannte er noch nicht und war sehr verunsichert. Ich will ihn nicht schon am Anfang überfordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (23. Juni 2014)

@woersdorfer : da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen.
Die Rennen sind so ausgelegt, dass auch völlig ungeübte Kinder die nur aus Spass mal mitfahren wollen gut zurecht kommen.
Gerade die Kinder Rennen in Wiesbaden Verbindung mit dem Marathon hatten in den letzten Jahren sehr viele Teilnehmer, das kam sehr gut an. 
Ich war gestern in Rhens und hab mich kurz mit dem Jugendtrainer der TG Boppard unterhalten.
Er meinte auch die Strecken seien recht anspuchsvoll gewesen.
Wiesbaden wird sicher leichter.

Heisst aber nicht das es nicht auch richtige Racer gibt im Feld, es ist auch ein Lauf zum Rhein-Main Cup.
Also ein bisschen Kitt geben wird er schon müssen, ist ja ein Rennen! 

Ich werde auch vor Ort sein, meiner startet U11.
Wenn du noch was wissen willst, nur zu.


----------



## woersdorfer (24. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Info, vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## ko5tik (27. Juni 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ich werde auch vor Ort sein, meiner startet U11.
> Wenn du noch was wissen willst, nur zu.




Wann Startet U11?


----------



## schoeppi (27. Juni 2014)

ko5tik schrieb:


> Wann Startet U11?



15.00 Uhr

Bist du aus der Nähe?

Kommenden Sonntag gibts auch schon ein Rennen zum Rhein-Main Cup in Engenhahn.


----------



## ko5tik (27. Juni 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> 15.00 Uhr
> 
> Bist du aus der Nähe?
> 
> Kommenden Sonntag gibts auch schon ein Rennen zum Rhein-Main Cup in Engenhahn.



Aus Wiesbaden  Ich fahre Hobbyklasse -  also Rennen alle 2 Wochen Reicht mir vollkommen.  ( war auch im Rhens )


----------



## schoeppi (27. Juni 2014)

War ich auch, Mittelstrecke.

Aber beim Rhein-Main Cup reden wir von den Kids, nicht von uns alten Säcken.

Guckst du:

http://www.tsv-engenhahn.de/wb/pages/abteilungen/sms-mtb-rhein-main.php


----------



## taunusjogger (29. Juni 2014)

lt. Ausschreibung und zeitl. Ablauf startet die Ultradistanz (121km) um 09:00h und um 13:15h rechnet man mit den ersten Zieleinläufern.
Ich frage mich gerade was für Übermenschen da am fahren sind...das wäre ja ein Schnitt von ca. 28,5km/Std. ....oder hat sich der Veranstalter bei der Zielankunft verrechnet?


----------



## Milan Racer (30. Juni 2014)

taunusjogger schrieb:


> lt. Ausschreibung und zeitl. Ablauf startet die Ultradistanz (121km) um 09:00h und um 13:15h rechnet man mit den ersten Zieleinläufern.
> Ich frage mich gerade was für Übermenschen da am fahren sind...das wäre ja ein Schnitt von ca. 28,5km/Std. ....oder hat sich der Veranstalter bei der Zielankunft verrechnet?



passt schonm spricht aber nicht gerade für die Strecke  Forstwegautobahn!


----------



## Micha-L (4. Juli 2014)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> passt schonm spricht aber nicht gerade für die Strecke  Forstwegautobahn!



Auch bei den gegebenen Höhenmetern?

Abgefahren. Ich fahre grade mal einen 30er Schnitt mit dem (ausgeliehenen) Rennrad auf 60km in der Ebene....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (4. Juli 2014)

Ich finde es auch mehr als heftig.
Aber die Ergebnisse vom letzten Jahr belegen das.
Und da war es sogar noch durchgängig nass auf der Strecke.
Keine Ahnung wie die das machen, aber sie machens.

Zur Streckencharakteristik, wers nicht kennt:
Forstwegautobahn stimmt, Gott sei Dank vor allem hoch.
Ich finde, Trails machen nur runter Spass.

Gibt aber auch schon einige, ganz so ists nicht.
Schön zu fahren sogar und eher ungefährlich. Trotzdem hats mich letztes Jahr gerissen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Das Areal gibt noch einiges mehr her an Trails, aber dafür gibts keine Genehmigungen. Wiesbaden halt.
Ist für einen Ortskundigen blöd, wenn man weiss das es z.Bsp. gerade aus interessant werden würde aber die Strecke geht links rum.
Die anderen stört sowas aber nicht, die wissen es ja nicht.

Jedenfalls siehts so aus als sei der Marathon dieses Jahr erstmals im trockenen und bei schönem Wetter zu fahren.
Hab ich absolut nix dagegen.


----------



## Micha-L (6. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand zufällig auch die Strecke aufgezeichnet? Bin sie vorhin mal nach dem Rennen (rückwärts!!) abgefahren. Leider sponn mein GPS ab der Fledermaushöhle, das Stück von dort, am Rabengrund vorbei, bis hoch zur Platte ist bei mir nur ein grader Strich. :-(

Ich habe es schon weitgehend aus dem Kopf nachgezeichnet, komme auch auf die passende Streckenlänge von 42km aber nur auf 990hm anstatt der 1241 von der Website.

Falls jemand mit einem Bild von dem betreffenden Teilstück oder einer GPX Datei weiterhelfen kann, bitte PN. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## taunusjogger (6. Juli 2014)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig auch die Strecke aufgezeichnet? Bin sie vorhin mal nach dem Rennen (rückwärts!!) abgefahren. Leider sponn mein GPS ab der Fledermaushöhle, das Stück von dort, am Rabengrund vorbei, bis hoch zur Platte ist bei mir nur ein grader Strich. :-(
> 
> Ich habe es schon weitgehend aus dem Kopf nachgezeichnet, komme auch auf die passende Streckenlänge von 42km aber nur auf 990hm anstatt der 1241 von der Website.
> 
> ...



hast ne PN


----------



## ko5tik (7. Juli 2014)

Wie vesprochen - Streckenvideos von der Mittleren Strecke:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCYLnq6pBzl18s_TOFoX2udwsCrHORt19


----------



## powderJO (7. Juli 2014)

taunusjogger schrieb:


> hast ne PN



hätte auch gern eine  damit ich die strecke wenigstens mal anschauen kann, wenn ich mal wieder heuschnupfenfrei bin.


----------



## schoeppi (7. Juli 2014)

@ko5tik : was war mit dem Nachwuchs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusjogger (7. Juli 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> hätte auch gern eine  damit ich die strecke wenigstens mal anschauen kann, wenn ich mal wieder heuschnupfenfrei bin.


hast ne PN....gute Besserung


----------



## dib (7. Juli 2014)

Kann ich die Strecke auch haben? Musste leider bei km 29 das Rennen unfallbedingt unfreiwillig beenden.

Gesendet von meinem A500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ko5tik (8. Juli 2014)

@schloeppi   ist gefahren -  letzte Platz


----------



## talybont (8. Juli 2014)

Fand das Niveau auf der Kurzstrecke dieses Jahr höher als 2013. Streckenführung war IO, mehr kriegt man hier halt nicht genehmigt. Ist bei anderen Rennen aber auch nicht viel besser. Alles in allem gut gemacht!


----------



## Sascha_87 (8. Juli 2014)

Auch nen kleiner Bericht von mir
Hab mich recht kurzfristig am Sa Abend entschlossen nach Wiesbaden zu fahren mit mächtig schweren Beinen , aber es hat sich gelohnt! Danke an einen Ibc Fahrer, der mich die Hälfte des Rennens gezogen hat, ohne Ihn wär ich nach Hause gerollt! Immerhin 21ter geworden auf der 42km Strecke. Strecke hat es an manchen Stellen echt in sich gehabt, aber war subba.


----------



## woersdorfer (9. Juli 2014)

ko5tik schrieb:


> @schloeppi   ist gefahren -  letzte Platz


Dann ist er nicht in der U9 gefahren - da war meiner nach einem Sturz letzter. Spass hatte er trotzdem.


----------



## guenththo (9. Juli 2014)

Hi, gibts eigentlich irgendwo Bilder? Es gab ja paar Fotografen auf der Strecke.

Lg
Thorsten


----------



## dib (9. Juli 2014)

Täte mich auch mal interessieren!


----------



## Pascal74 (9. Juli 2014)

Bilder sind mittlerweile auf der Facebookseite des Veranstalters


----------



## schoeppi (9. Juli 2014)

woersdorfer schrieb:


> Dann ist er nicht in der U9 gefahren - da war meiner nach einem Sturz letzter. Spass hatte er trotzdem.



U11 meine ich bei ko5tik.

Schade mit dem Sturz.
Wetter war ja leider nicht wirklich optimal.
Aber an sich fand ich die Strecke für die Kids doch klasse.
Und wenn er trotzdem Spass hatte, das ist die Hauptsache.
U9 Starterfeld war ganz schön groß, trotz Regen.

@ko5tik : was hat deiner gesagt? War er grantig oder hats trotzdem Laune gemacht?

Vom Kids Race sind noch immer keine Ergebnisse da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ko5tik (9. Juli 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> U11 meine ich bei ko5tik.
> 
> @ko5tik : was hat deiner gesagt? War er grantig oder hats trotzdem Laune gemacht?
> 
> Vom Kids Race sind noch immer keine Ergebnisse da.



Etwas grantig schon -  aber man kennt es von ihm seh gut.  der ist immer am meckenr und sich selbst überschätzen. Aber hat trotzdem Spass gemacht.


----------



## Paul Halfmann (9. Juli 2014)

wow Respekt!
ich bin von Anfang an dabei und vorher fand ichs teilweise doof organisiert
aber dieses Jahr (bei überragender Strecke!!) echt eine super organisierte Veranstaltung (y)

nur dass selbst die "Richtwerte" der Streckenlängen sehr sehr grob waren (+-3km) war echt schade!

ANSONSTEN ABSOLUT GELUNGEN!


----------



## schoeppi (18. Juli 2014)

Die Ergebnisse vom Kids-Race sind auch endlich online:

http://www.schulsportverein.de/stadtmeisterschaft-2014

Kommenden Sonntag ist das nächste Rennen im Rahmen der Stadtmeisterschaft.
Es gibt auch ein Fun-Rennen für die Papas und/oder Mamas:

http://radsport-bauschheim.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=414&Itemid=88


----------

